# Where did you go on HLTA?



## 2fly (30 Jan 2009)

I am interested in hearing from people about HLTA destinations.  I am looking for a vacation that is around $3000 CDN for two people, all inclusive for two weeks.  Not including air of course since that is covered.

Any ideas and experiences?


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jan 2009)

The island of Santorini in Greece.

Thats where I went. Truly excellent and only one time zone from Baghdad and a 5 hr flight to Kuwait City. This allowed me maximum time away.

Great island.


Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## yak (30 Jan 2009)

Me, I went home to meet my new daughter.  

But if you're looking for a cool vacation, a couple guys I was with took their significant others to South Africa.  They did the Boer War battlefield tour, done in a safari type of setting...tents, butlers, cooks.  Pretty pricey though.

And there is no going wrong with a New Zealand (did a reverse HLTA there a few years back) or an Australia visit.  They are both awesome desintations.  Especially if you dive.


----------



## catalyst (30 Jan 2009)

I am going on a cruise in the mediterranian, only 73-ish more days to go!


----------



## 2fly (2 Feb 2009)

Thanks for your input.  So far, we are looking at Med cruise, Punta Cana and Bali... Then again, I am not too sure about how safe Bali is seeing DFAIT's website.


----------



## GDawg (2 Feb 2009)

I don't know what it would cost for 2 travelers, but I went to London, Dublin, Amsterdam, Luxembourg, Belgium, and Northern France. The first 3 are best for singles, and I'd wager the last 3 would be great for a couple. Luxembourg is small, absolutely charming, and english and french are commonly spoken. I recently went on a vacation to Santiago and Chilean Patagonia and it was one of the highlights of my life. Chile is cheap, safe, comfortable, and spectacularly beautiful. If you like wine, seafood, glaciers, and want to see penguins its a good go, but I imagine the travel cost and time are prohibitive leaving from the host nation. Iceland is also an amazing destination, quite expensive in 2006 but I imagine it is substantially cheaper now.


----------



## CBH99 (2 Feb 2009)

Agreed - Iceland is one of the coolest trips I've ever been on.  Small country in terms of population - quite the amazing country though.  I was there for 2 weeks and found PLENTY to do - lots of awesome glaciers, volcanoes, old viking castles and ruins up in the countryside - and a population of roughly 300,000.   Definately recommend it to others.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Feb 2009)

From Afghanistan I went to Port Douglas, Australia and we traveled around from there.  Next time, I think I would not stay in one place for more than a few days but go to different places.  The holiday apartment we rented was great.  $110 AUD per night, stay six and the seventh is free.  My spouse and I were on the same tour with the same HLTA so it worked out well.

From Bosnia, I got Eurorail passes (and did a reverse HLTA) and we traveled in Italy, Germany, France and Switzerland.  We stayed in hotels close to the train stations in each place we went to.  Munich was the best (actually went back and spent more time there).  We also had an extended stay in Rome.


----------



## ajp (2 Feb 2009)

I HLTA's in Rome, France, London, Dublin and London.  It was all Eurail passes and very random travel, but it was a good trip.  I stayed at the Union Jack Club in London, its BARE Essential but Cheep.  Caters to Military and right in the center of the City.  I walked everywhere.  You have to book ahead to guarantee a room, it has temporary membership for Canadian Troops.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Feb 2009)

2fly said:
			
		

> Then again, I am not too sure about how safe Bali is seeing DFAIT's website.



How Australia see's Indonesia 'travel wise'.  http://smarttraveller.gov.au/zw-cgi/view/Advice/Indonesia   This is through www.smarttraveller.gov.au

I'd steer clear of the region if I was you.

OWDU


----------



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks OWDU, much appreciated.   I am starting to look at the Maldives.  Anyone on here been there, hear anything about it or have some experiences?


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Feb 2009)

2fly said:
			
		

> Thanks OWDU, much appreciated.   I am starting to look at the Maldives.  Anyone on here been there, hear anything about it or have some experiences?



I've been.

There are many islands to choose, good diving, but its very VERY expensive, and its an islamic country, but it survives on western tourist dollars, and is overall tollorant of our 'Great Satan' way of life.

I thinks is 6ft ASL overall.

OWDU


----------



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

6ft eh, I guess they don't get much of a high tide.    We are looking into all inclusive resorts in exotic places.  We are sick of the Caribbean.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Feb 2009)

Exotic places eh.

Queensland is your answer.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 2fly (7 Feb 2009)

That brings up a good question... Do you know if there are any all inclusives other than the one Club Med?  We are interested but concerned about the nickel and dimed to death possiblity.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Feb 2009)

Google the fol: Whitsundays, Hamilton Island, Airlee Beach, Bribie Island, Great Barrier Reef tourist, Darwin, Cairns, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Rainbow Beach, and these are just a few. Also google Mantra Resorts Queensland.

The AUD is currently 64c US.

Cdn drivers licenses are valid w/out Intl licenses too.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## JustJ (7 Mar 2009)

There are all inclusives in Malta, Portugal, Turkey if you are looking for something a bit different. We've stayed at a 5* in Belek (Antalya) Turkey and it was great, right on the beach, good variety and selection of food and booze. Only downside was we stayed in the Fall and weather was not as warm as we would have liked for a beach vacation.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Pea (7 Mar 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The island of Santorini in Greece.
> 
> Thats where I went. Truly excellent and only one time zone from Baghdad and a 5 hr flight to Kuwait City. This allowed me maximum time away.
> 
> ...



That's where I think I want to go for my HLTA. I've wanted to go to Greece for a long time, and Santorini looks beautiful! I've got lots of time to think about it since we haven't stood up yet for the roto.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2009)

Hey MediPea, you'll ove it. We stayed right in Fira.  Godd little tavernas adn graet food. Remember Lucky's Souvlaki, a small take away, but the taste after over 3 months on rations, well it was out of this world.

Go to aromasuites.com and go to suites, and check out the honeymoon suite, thats were we stayed. A cave house on the side of the cauldrom. Million dollar views and not too bad off season rates. We were there in Nov/Dec 06, the weather was still great, but the water swimable, but cool.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2009)

Sorry for the above spelling mistakes, as I can't edit for a few more days. Try www.aromasuites.com

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Pea (8 Mar 2009)

Thanks Wes, I'll give it a look for sure! So many options..


----------



## Etienne (8 Mar 2009)

2fly and MediPea

          Went to Greece for my HLTA, had a reverse for my girlfriend. Meet her at my hotel, approx 300m from the acropolis and 300m from the old stadium. Basically, we were in the very old Athens  whit in walking distance of everything. Stayed there for 5 days then went on a 7 days cruise, including : Istanbul, Kusadasi, Patmos, Mykonos, Rhodes and Santorini . Spent the last days in Xania in Crete. The only thing was that for the cruise, sometimes we did not stayed long enough or to long for our taste. Maybe next time (going back for sure) we will arrange our timings with the speedboats ferrying between the islands. 

        Santorini, Mykonos and Rhodes are places that we did not stayed long enough. 

Take care

Etienne


----------

